# Looking for a online group



## prowumpus (Oct 7, 2012)

i used to game with a group from childhood but we're all getting married and having kids leaving little time to draft or run a session more than twice a year. Now I'm looking for a online game.


----------



## Treebore (Oct 7, 2012)

prowumpus said:


> i used to game with a group from childhood but we're all getting married and having kids leaving little time to draft or run a session more than twice a year. Now I'm looking for a online game.




What system or systems are you interested in?


----------



## prowumpus (Oct 7, 2012)

Dnd 3.5 star wars (saga) or pathfinder


----------



## moon_wizard (Oct 8, 2012)

We have an active community of Pathfinder and 3.5E using our Fantasy Grounds virtual tabletop.  Check here in our Guild House forum for games that are recruiting, or post your availability.
FG Guild House forum

Also, there is an active Pathfinder Society group of players as well.
FG Pathfinder Society forum

Regards,
JPG


----------

